# باب جرار .. استخدم قطاع الوميتال Ps أم العربية؟؟



## kotoz99 (31 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
لو سمحتم سؤال فى الالوميتال 
لو عندى باب جرار 2.2*2 يفضل اعملة قطاع ps صغير ...... ولا قطاع العربية ؟؟
وياريت لو مقارنة بين القطاعات كلها بالمواصفات والاستخدام والاسعار 
ربنا يبارك فيكم ويزيدكم علما باذن الله


----------



## yooohia (31 أغسطس 2013)

kotoz99 قال:


> السلام عليكم اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
> لو سمحتم سؤال فى الالوميتال
> لو عندى باب جرار 2.2*2 يفضل اعملة قطاع ps صغير ...... ولا قطاع العربية ؟؟
> وياريت لو مقارنة بين القطاعات كلها بالمواصفات والاستخدام والاسعار
> ربنا يبارك فيكم ويزيدكم علما باذن الله


على حسب خبرتى البسيطة بالمونيوم القطاعات المناسبة للمقاس الفتحة نظام ps6600 او نظام ps9600 الاولى تكلفتها من 550 الى 650 جنيه مصرى والتانية تزيد حوالى 100 جنيه ...يا رب اكون فيدتك


----------



## kotoz99 (31 أغسطس 2013)

yooohia قال:


> على حسب خبرتى البسيطة بالمونيوم القطاعات المناسبة للمقاس الفتحة نظام ps6600 او نظام ps9600 الاولى تكلفتها من 550 الى 650 جنيه مصرى والتانية تزيد حوالى 100 جنيه ...يا رب اكون فيدتك


متشكر جدا بشمهندس يحيى .. هوا بس المشكلة عندنا فى مصر انا ال ps فى السوق بيتسمى ps صغير والى اعتقد من كلامك انو ps6600 و كبير الى من كلامك برضة ps 93600..... ياريت لو فى كتالوجات لان دورت ومش لاقى


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 سبتمبر 2013)

kotoz99 قال:


> السلام عليكم اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
> لو سمحتم سؤال فى الالوميتال
> لو عندى باب جرار 2.2*2 يفضل اعملة قطاع ps صغير ...... ولا قطاع العربية ؟؟
> وياريت لو مقارنة بين القطاعات كلها بالمواصفات والاستخدام والاسعار
> ربنا يبارك فيكم ويزيدكم علما باذن الله


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بالنسبة لقطاعات الالومنيوم فى السوق المصري فهى عديدة ومنها المحلى ومنها ما هو مستورد واشهر هذة القطاعات هى قطاعات العربيه والسعد وال p.s 
وتأتى بعد ذلك قطاعات اخرى اقل شهرة وتتفاوت من حيث الجودة واشهر تلك القطاعات ما تنتجة شركة اليو مصر.

اما للمقارنة بين الانواع المشهوره وهى العربيه والسعد وال ps
فيأتى العربيه والسعد فى مكانه متقاربه وإن كان قطاع العربيه هوالاسوء والاردء
بينما قطاع ال ps هو الاعلى فى الجودة ومتانة القطاعات 
وبالتالى يأتى الترتيب من حيث الجودة من الاعلى الى الاقل كالتالى :-
1- ال ps
2- السعد
3- العربيه .

ولمعرفة الفروق الاساسية التى تحدد جودة ومتانة القطاع اذا ما ثبتا نوع الخامة نفسها هو شيئين اساسيب
1- عرض القطاع
2- تخانة الاجزاء المختلفة فى القطاع

فكلما زاد عرض القطاع وزادت سماكة القطاعات زادت المتانة ومن ثم زادت الجودة .

ويأتى فى المرتبة الثانية بعد جودة ومتانة القطاعات . تأتى الاكسسوارات والتى تشمل المقابض والعجل والفرش والبصمة .

والسؤال الذى يفرض نفسه هو على اى اساس استطيع تحديد نوع الالمونيوم الذى سوف استخدمة فى الشبابيك والابواب على وجة الخصوص ؟؟

تابع ...


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
كنا قد طرحنا السؤال الاتى 
والسؤال الذى يفرض نفسه هو على اى اساس استطيع تحديد نوع الالمونيوم الذى سوف استخدمة فى الشبابيك والابواب على وجة الخصوص ؟؟

وقب الاجابة على هذا السؤال لا بد من الاشارة الى انه فى قطاعات ال ps d يوجد قطاعان قطاع ال PS الكبير او يطلق عليه احيانا PS الجامبو 
وقطاع اخر اقل فى القطاع ( العرض والسمك ) ويطلق عليه Mini p.s

وكذلك تنتشر قطاعات اخرى فى السوق تعرف مجازا بقطاعات الجامبو والعديد من الشركات تقوم بانتاجها مثل شركة البركة ويطلق على القطاع BR -2000 SUPER JUMPOويتميز هذا القطاع بأنه قطاع عريض جدا وكذلك جودته عاليه .

نعود الى الاجابه على السؤال 
للاجابه على السؤال السابق هناك عاملان اساسيان 
1- الجانب الفنى 
2- الجانب المالى او التكاليف
وينظر الى التكاليف فى حالة القبول فنيا بالقطاع اى ان الاساس هو الاساس الفنى ومن ثم نستطيع أن نشير بايجاز الى الجانب الفنى فى عدة نقاط 
الجانب الفنى :-
1- نوع المشروع واهميته : كلما زادت اهمية المشروه كلما لجئنا الى قطاعات اكبر وجودة .
2- طبيعة المبنى : فى حالة المنشاءات التجاريه والاداريه والمسارح والمطاعم يتم اللجوء الى القطاعات الاعلى ذات الجودة العالية مثل قطاعات ال PS اما فى حالة المشروعات السكنية البسيطة فيمكن استخدام اى قطاع طالما يوفى بالغرض .
3- مساحة الشباك او الباب : كلما زاد المسطح للفتحة ( شباك او باب ) كلما لجاءنا الى استخدام قطاعات اعلى وللتوضيح فى حالة الشبابيك للحمامات والمطابخ ذات المساحات الاقل من 1 م2 لا مشكله على الاطلاق فى استخدام قطاعات العربية او السعد .
اما فى حالة ابواب المداخل للعمارات وكذلك ابواب البلكونات ذات المساحات الكبيرة فنلجا الى استخدام قطاعات ال PS الكبيرة .
4- سرعة الرياح بالمنطقة ودرجة حدتها وديمومتها : فى الاماكن التى تتعرض الى رياح مثل المناطق الساحليه لا يفضل استخدام قطاعات العربية او السعد على الاطلاق بل يفضل استخدام قطاعات ال PS 
5- الجودة : فى حالة طلب جوده عالية بغض النظر عن التكاليف مثلا فى الفيلات الخاصة او القصور يتم استخدام القطاعات الكبيرة كال PS

الجانب المالى او التكاليف :
اذا ما وضعنا الجانب الفنى جانبا 
فنستطيع ان نقارن بين الانواع السابقة من حيث التكاليف والتى قد تكون العامل الاساس 
فى البداية لا بد ان نعرف ان اللون الاساسى لخامات الالومنيوم هو اللون الفضى او السيلفر ومن ثم الاسعار الاتية سوف تكون للون الفضى يضاف الى ذلك تكلفة دهان القطاعات دهان الكتروستاتيك بلون معين والتى تتحدد بالكيلو جرام وتؤخذ فى المتوسط بمعدل 20 جنية / م2 لأى لون 
- وكذلك يختلف السعر على حسب نوع الزجاج المستخدم وتخانته وسوف يكون السعر على اساس زجاج حتى 6 مم زجاج عادى املس ويضاف الى ذلك فرق التكاليف فى حالة استخدام زجاج عاكس او مصنفر او فاميه او زجاج سيكوريت .
- يختلف السعر على حسب الكمية فكلما زادت الكمنية قل السعر 
- يختلف السعر على حسب الرسومات التنفيذية فكلما كانت الرسومات بسيطه قلت الاسعار 

وفى المتوسط الاسعارؤ يمكن تلخيصها فى الاتى :

1- قطاعات العربية او السعد ( فى الغالب السعر واحد ) 
السعر يتراوح بين 250 الى 280 / م2 ( اللون الفضى )
2- قطاعات ال PS 
- القطاع الكبير او الجامبو السعر يتراوح ما بين 600 - 680 / م2
- القطاع الصغير او المينى السعر يتراوح ما بين 400 - 450 جنيه / م2 
هذا بالنسبة الى اللون الفضى يضاف فرق 20 جنيه / م2 لاى الوان اخرى 
هذا فى المتوسط 


وللوصول الى اجابة صحيحية لسؤال م / احمد لو عندى باب جرار 2.2*2 يفضل اعملة قطاع ps صغير ...... ولا قطاع العربية ؟؟ 

مما سبق نستطيع أن نقول حيث ان المساحة 2*2.2 وهى سوف تكون ضلفتين بكل تأكيد فمن الناحية اللفنية لا يفضل استخدام قطاع العربيه فى هذة المساحة . لا يفضل على الاطلاق للاسباب التاليه 
- المساحة كبيرة وقطاع العربيه ضعيف
- الباب باب بلكونه ومن ثم فهو معرض للرياح.
- تكلفة الاصلاح والصيانه لباب قطاع العربيه سوف تكون مستمره كل فتره وعاليه ايضا 
باختصار لا يتم استخدام قطاع العربيه والافضل منن الناحية الفنية استخدام قطاع MINI P.S 
مع ان القطاعات بين الاثنين متقاربه ولكن قطاع ال P.S يمتار بالسمك الاعلى من اتلعربية والقطاع امتن ومن ثم الجودة عاليه .

بالاضافه الى أن قطاع ال PS يمتا بالخصاص الاتيه 

1- جودة الاكسسوارات وعمرها وحسن تقفيلها وصناعتها وخاصة المقابض والعجل 
2- القطاع بها مكان للفرش والفرش متوفر وبعرض كبير ومن ثم احكام القفل للقطاع وعدم ادخال اتربة او اى شيىء اخر على عكس قطاع العربيه .
3- اناقة الاكسسوارات وجمالها .
ومن ثم الافضل اختيار قطاعات ال MINI P.S

اتمنى أن تكون الاجابة وافية وأأسف لعدم ادراج كتالوجات او صورؤ لضيق الوقت 
تمناتى لك ولكافة الاخوة بدوام الصحة والعافية 
تحياتى ،،،،


----------



## kotoz99 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اتمنى أن تكون الاجابة وافية وأأسف لعدم ادراج كتالوجات او صورؤ لضيق الوقت
> تمناتى لك ولكافة الاخوة بدوام الصحة والعافية
> تحياتى ،،،،


*اولا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ثانيا ربنا يجزيك خير وكرم وفضل محدش يعرف مداة ... ربنا يكرمك .... انا بصراحة عاجز عن شكر حضرتك ......والله لن يوفيك حقك الا الدعاء لك ولاسرتك ووالديك بظهر اغيب*
.... ولكن عندى استفسلر لو سمحت معلش اسلوبك حلو ولازم نستزيد من علم حضرتك 
*لما سألت صنايعية فى السوق ولفيت على الورش ... لقيت كتير من الصنايعية حوالى 70 فى المية منهم بيقول ان الباب يتعمل قطاع عربية ... مع علمى مسبقا ان الاحسن ps صغير ..... وللحيرة ونقص المعلومات عملت الموضوع ... وحضرتك افدت بان الافضل ps صغير ....... ياريت اعرف من حضرتك ... هما وجهة نظرهم اية ؟؟
**كمان لفيت اسعارهم كالتالى 
متر العربية 300....... وهيتعمل باب حمام جرار ب 900 جنية هل دا مناسب ؟؟
متر ال ps الصغير ب 450 ودا طبها بالنسبة للصنايعية الى اختارت تشتغل الباب بالقطاع دة 
بالمقطوعية شباك حمام ومطبخ مقاساتهم كالتالى (0.5*0.5) و (0.8*0.8) واكيد هيبقو عربية ب 450 جنية** 

منتظر تعليق حضرتك
*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

kotoz99 قال:


> *اولا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ثانيا ربنا يجزيك خير وكرم وفضل محدش يعرف مداة ... ربنا يكرمك .... انا بصراحة عاجز عن شكر حضرتك ......والله لن يوفيك حقك الا الدعاء لك ولاسرتك ووالديك بظهر اغيب*
> .... ولكن عندى استفسلر لو سمحت معلش اسلوبك حلو ولازم نستزيد من علم حضرتك
> *لما سألت صنايعية فى السوق ولفيت على الورش ... لقيت كتير من الصنايعية حوالى 70 فى المية منهم بيقول ان الباب يتعمل قطاع عربية ... مع علمى مسبقا ان الاحسن ps صغير ..... وللحيرة ونقص المعلومات عملت الموضوع ... وحضرتك افدت بان الافضل ps صغير ....... ياريت اعرف من حضرتك ... هما وجهة نظرهم اية ؟؟
> ...



السلام عليكم
شكرا م / احمد على كلماتك الرقيقه ودعاءك لى . ولك مثل ما دعوت به واكثر .
اما لسؤالك 

*لما سألت صنايعية فى السوق ولفيت على الورش ... لقيت كتير من الصنايعية حوالى 70 فى المية منهم بيقول ان الباب يتعمل قطاع عربية ... مع علمى مسبقا ان الاحسن ps صغير ..... وللحيرة ونقص المعلومات عملت الموضوع ... وحضرتك افدت بان الافضل ps صغير ....... ياريت اعرف من حضرتك ... هما وجهة نظرهم اية ؟؟؟
**وجهة نظرهم هى ما هو الافضل باللنسبة لهم .
بالنسبة لقطاع العربيه فهو متوفر فى كل ورشه وفى كل مكان وبالنسبة للورش الكبيرة توجد العديد من الفضلات والبواقى لديه يريد أن يستفيد منها .
هذا بالاضافة الى أن جميع اكسسوارته رخيصة الثمن جدا . 

باختصار تستطيع اى ورشه ان تصنه ما تشاء من قطاعات العربيه وتستخدم الفضلات التى لديها وذلك سوف يكون فيه وفر لهم ومن ثم مكسب عالى .

على عكس قطاعات ال p.s فليس كل الناسي تطلبه والاكسسوارات مكلفة وكذلك لو تبقى لدى الورشه هالك او بواقى قد تجد من الصعب تشغيله فى وقت قريب .
اى باختصار شديد كا يبحث عن مصلحتة واعلى مكسب بالنسبة له ليس إلا .
اما من الناحية الفنية فكما وضحت لك فلا وجه للمقارنه بين العربية وقطاعات ال ps .
*
*كمان لفيت اسعارهم كالتالى 
متر العربية 300....... وهيتعمل باب حمام جرار ب 900 جنية هل دا مناسب ؟؟
متر ال ps الصغير ب 450 ودا طبها بالنسبة للصنايعية الى اختارت تشتغل الباب بالقطاع دة 
بالمقطوعية شباك حمام ومطبخ مقاساتهم كالتالى (0.5*0.5) و (0.8*0.8) واكيد هيبقو عربية ب 450 جنية** 
اما بالنسبة للاسعار عاليه 
م2 من قطاع العربيه للباب 300 جنيه اعتقد انه غالى بعض الشيىء والسعر المناسب هو 260 او 280 على اقصى تقدير مع الوضع فى الحساب أن المساحة واسعه ومن ثم كلما زادت المساحه قلت تكاليف المتر المسطح .
باب الحمام _ جرار بالمقطوعية 900 اعتقد أن السعر مناسب . حيث أن تستخدم التجاليد فى الباب بدلا من استخدام الزجاج ومن ثم التكلفة تكون اعلى بالنسبة للورشه . مع اعتبار ان الحمام تقريبا الباب يكون فى المتوسط 2م2 .
اما بالنسبة ل ** شباك حمام ومطبخ مقاساتهم كالتالى (0.5*0.5) و (0.8*0.8) واكيد هيبقو عربية ب 450 جنية** . 

جرى العرف فى الحساب أن ما تقل مساحته عن 1 م2 يتم حسابه ب 1 م2 كامل 
بمعنى ان شباك 0.8*0.8 المسحه ستكون 0.64 م2 اى اقل من 1 . جرى العرف ان الحساب سيكون 1 م2 
ولذلك اعتقد أن السعر عاليه جيد جدا . ( مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أن الشباك الثانى 0.5*0.5 مساحته صغيرة جدا وقد يتم تشغيله من الفضلات لذلك اعطى لك الصنايعى سعر منخفض )

اما بالنسبة ال ps القطاع الصغير فاعتقد أن م2 = 450 سعر معقول اذا كان القطاع ملون .
تحياتى لك .*


----------



## kotoz99 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا م / احمد على كلماتك الرقيقه ودعاءك لى . ولك مثل ما دعوت به واكثر .
> اما لسؤالك
> 
> ...


*الله الله يا بشمهندس طلعت 
والله الواحد استفاد جدا من شرح حضرتك ونتمنى ان حضرتك تعملنا مواضيع بخصوص التشطيبات لان بحرها كبير ومحدش مصلط الضوء عليها اوى 
بارك الله فيك وفى علمك بشمهندس طلعت وجعلة الله صدقة جارية لك ولاهلك ولوادليك باذن الله ... تحياتى ليك يا استاذى طلعت 

*


----------

